# Innova evo red meat



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi every one. Im new to threads so sorry if this has been dissusced or is in wrong place. Im getting an American Black And Tan in a month. I really want to get him Evo for his food. I have done some reading and many people are concerned about the protien and fat content. Apparently its linked to problems with the growth and development. On the other side of the debait i have read that its only a concern if you feed to much food to your pup. Since the food is rich you feed them much less than a usual kibble. If you feed them properly and exersice them they should be ok. So my concern is that will it hurt my puppy. I just want whats best for the little guy. Money is not a worry ill pay for quality. The bag says its ok for all ages from puppy to adult. Thanks again guys hope some one can help.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

do not feed evo to aa puppy. i dont really know too much why,but i think its one of the worst foods to give to a puppy. id say give orijen large breed pup..or orijen adult red meat..but i could be wrong


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

*Thx*

I have herd the same thing. some say yes some say no. i hear if u feed them the right about and exersise them good they will be super health because its the closest thing to raw. i just dont want to hurt him and the evo is easy for me to get. just scared to cause him any harm .


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Mitchell said:


> Hi every one. Im new to threads so sorry if this has been dissusced or is in wrong place. Im getting an American Black And Tan in a month. I really want to get him Evo for his food. I have done some reading and many people are concerned about the protien and fat content. Apparently its linked to problems with the growth and development. On the other side of the debait i have read that its only a concern if you feed to much food to your pup. Since the food is rich you feed them much less than a usual kibble. If you feed them properly and exersice them they should be ok. So my concern is that will it hurt my puppy. I just want whats best for the little guy. Money is not a worry ill pay for quality. The bag says its ok for all ages from puppy to adult. Thanks again guys hope some one can help.


If I had known about EVO back when we first got our puppy, I *definitely* would have transitioned him to it from what the breeder had us use. As it was we switched him to EVO Turkey & Chicken when he was about 2 years old. Good coat & weight, lots of energy, small "output". Win-win all 'round! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

It is not the protein or fat content of dog food that is a problem for puppies. It is the calcium/phosphorus ratio that one should concern themselves with.

Evo's cal/ph ratio is not good for a large breed puppy (not sure about smaller breeds). 

I would start on Orijen Large Breed Puppy. I know that a few people actually continue to feed this to their adult dogs because the formula is almost exactly the same as their adult food, but it seems to taste better. :wink:

Orijen is sometimes hard to find, but you could order it online.

If your dead set on Evo, I would definitely wait until your puppy is full grown.

Welcome to the boards!
Richelle


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

Sub makes it seem like its a great idea and they wish they started on it. if i was to use it and feed the pup properly and exersize would i have problems over all. or should he be health and happy


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I would not give Evo to a puppy. Especially a large or medium breed. You want their growth to be slow and controlled. You would likely get rapid growth from Evo because the cal/pho levels are not at what they should be to control it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Like Ania's Mommy said you need to be careful of the calcium/phosphorus levels. If these levels are too high, your pup risks the chance of growing too fast and developing bone problems. Am I right that when you say your getting an American Black and Tan your talking about a **** hound...right? Are they a large breed dog?

I would recommend feeding Orijen Large Breed Puppy as their calcium and phosphorus levels are safe for a growing pup.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

i have herd about the calcium as well. not to seem rude cuz i just started learning all this but if thats true than y does the bag say its ok for all ages.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

yes sorry its a hound. it can get to 95 pounds so its a fair size dog .


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I also want to mention that exercise would do nothing to combat the cal/phos levels. So even if you fed a LBP Evo and exercised it regularly, its BONES would still grow too fast for it.

People think that fast growth is a good thing, when in reality, slow and steady is always best. Bones that grew too much too fast are more prone to breakage and maybe even deformation. 

Also, you want to be careful with exercising a puppy because its bones are still soft. I would stay away from any full-speed, long-distance running or jumping.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Mitchell said:


> i have herd about the calcium as well. not to seem rude cuz i just started learning all this but if thats true than y does the bag say its ok for all ages.


Marketing. The more they sell, the more money they get. Also, (and I'm not totally sure about this) but I think its probably ok to feed it to a small breed dog.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

I checked Orijen Large Breed Puppy food. evoke only has .5 more calcium and like 0.2 more Phos. that little really hurts them good thing I asked


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Mitchell said:


> i have herd about the calcium as well. not to seem rude cuz i just started learning all this but if thats true than y does the bag say its ok for all ages.


Because in most cases it is okay. It's just not okay for a large breed puppy. Taste of the Wild is an all life stage kibble as well, so is Canidae, so are some of the Acana kibbles, but I would never feed it to my large breed puppy because the ca./phos. levels are just too high.

There have been studies done proving that too high calcium can cause huge problems for large breed puppies.

Here is a good read on the topic:
http://www.lgd.org/library/Optimal feeding of large breed puppies.pdf


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Mitchell said:


> I checked Orijen Large Breed Puppy food. evoke only has .5 more calcium and like 0.2 more Phos. that little really hurts them good thing I asked


I guess I should have looked a little closer at the cal/phos levels. Thanks to everyone for reminding me about that, esp with larger breeds.

When I did a little more research I found that Natura doesn't recommend EVO for those very reason; they recommend Innova Large Breed Puppy.

This is why I love this forum! :smile:


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

so ill take a look at innova for puppys thanks alot guys and girls your the best


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So the Innova is a grain inclusive line and the Orijen is grainfree just for your info.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky ate Innova Puppy food for his first 6 months before he went on Orijen Large Breed Puppy and he really liked the Innova puppy. He did well on it (he ended up being 75 pounds). I've had several friends on the Innova puppy who are still doing well on it. It would be a good choice if you can't get the Orijen Large Breed Puppy. We order our Orijen mail order so that is always an option. 

I did put my son's chihuahua puppy on Evo at 8 weeks but she was 1 pound and only ended up at 4 pounds so the cal/phos ratios weren't an issue and the vet thought it was a good choice for her since she was hypoglycemic and needed several small meals a day.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Mitchell said:


> i have herd about the calcium as well. not to seem rude cuz i just started learning all this but if thats true than y does the bag say its ok for all ages.


If you look at the feeding guide on your EVO bag, you will see that the bottom corner is greyed out for pups weighing 20 lbs or more at 6-11 weeks, 30 lbs or more at 3-4 months, 40 lbs or more at 5-7 months, etc. Both Innova Large Breed Puppy and Orijen are great kibbles, but I would recommend Orijen over Innova because it is grain free. My dog was on Innova for about 5 months and did alright, but his coat and poop instantly improved when I switched over to Orijen.


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 16, 2010)

im going to use orijen puppy thanks alot every one your potential life savers thanks alot your the best


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

use orijen large breed puppy..idk if they make a small breed..but make sure to get the large!
i admit im surprised that .2 percent difference b./w orijen and evo make s abig difference....but i think even orijen has too much...and we are just taking the lesser of two evils??? i think 0 is idea level? sorry im no help rofl


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

*facepalm*

Posting misinformation for the sake of posting, when you really haven't the slightest clue just confuses people who are actually seeking out the information. 

I'd be VERY concerned if I found a food with 0 Ca/P. 


That being said:
FOr a large breed puppy, I'd say that Orijen Large Breed Puppy has the most acceptable levels of everything across the board for that size and life stage. Are you going to have issues with EVO and a Large breed pup? Maybe. Maybe not. You'd probably be safe, but with Orijen as an option, no need to risk it, you know? Orijen is a safe bet.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> *facepalm*


Wow. Ditto to that.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Posting misinformation for the sake of posting, when you really haven't the slightest clue just confuses people who are actually seeking out the information.
> 
> ...


i can see how mu psot is confusing,but i put a question mark after it,so i was really asking..not spreading..as mod though if you feel misinformation is being spread by my posts i encourage you to edit them or tell me what youd like for me to edit and ill so it for you
ive heard that orijen large breed puppy is the best in terms of calcium/phosphorus...but even that is too high so iwas confused what is low enough? also im shocked .2 percent makes a huge difference! people swear off evo..but its .2 percent higher.

OP,it doesnt bother me,but you might want to consider not using the exclamation mark icon for your posts. when isee those, i assume there is a recall or something...maybe the question mark icon is more appropriate..im sure im guilty of it too..and im being a hyprocrite..but ust thought id say my hypocracy


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

When you're talking about percentages as low as these, a .2% difference is significant. You're looking at roughly a 15% difference.

EDIT: Never mind, I was looking at small bites. Still, a 15% difference is significant.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, 0 calcium and phosphorus is NOT good RC!!! You try growing bones with no calcium... it won't work. Even more important, there is calcium in blood.. no calcium in the blood and your muscles stop contracting.. your heart included. Then you die! So YES, dogs need calcium. There are kibbles with 50% more than others- I like a moderate one for LBPs like ToTW.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

what was the purpose of bumping a year old thread?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Idk, it was on my 'new posts' thingy. I didn't look at the date.... sorry!


----------

